
Master Branch Considered Harmful - dijit
https://blog.dijit.sh/master-branches-and-slavery
======
season2episode3
Master branch refers to a master copy, like in the recording industry. While
I'm very much in favor of removing symbolism that evokes past injustice, this
feels misguided to me.

It has nothing to do with the master/slave terminology, which does come up in
the context of database replication and which should certainly be removed from
CS textbooks.

~~~
skavi
Apparently git’s usage of “master” originates with bitkeeper, which did
actually use the term in a master/slave context.

~~~
quantified
The words mean what we understand them to mean. Like the Hacker in Hacker
News. I doubt it was intended to mean “one who breaks into computers” even if
the majority of people seem to have adopted that meaning.

I’ve never thought of master in this context as anything other than like a
recording master. It doesn’t give orders to anything or anybody, it just
represents your best version of truth.

